
Ask HN: How relevant is the Business Model Canvas still ? - adrien_a
I am a little surprised to see Steve Blank&#x27;s course on How To Build a Startup (2012) still live on Udacity [1].<p>The class aims to build a business model around on Alex Osterwalder&#x27;s Business Model Canvas.<p>The years have passed since the introduction of this model. Have you recently seen any entrepreneurs&#x2F;gurus using or praising that approach ?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;course&#x2F;how-to-build-a-startup--ep245
======
mindcrime
_I am a little surprised to see Steve Blank 's course on How To Build a
Startup (2012) still live on Udacity [1]._

Why?

 _The years have passed since the introduction of this model._

Yes, the years have passed. And?

 _Have you recently seen any entrepreneurs /gurus using or praising that
approach ?_

No, who cares what "gurus" think. Evaluate it for yourself and come to your
own conclusion. Do you have any particular reason to think that it's _not_
relevant? Is there something especially interesting about "2018"?

